# New windows 8 laptop says 'Plugged in, Charging' but doesn't charge!



## vamos124 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi I just bought a refurbished HP Envy M6 laptop from PCWorld, and for some reason when I plug in the charger, the battery icon says 'plugged in, charging' however it has been stuck on 12% for over 3 hours now! The battery level on the icon increases at first (i.e. it goes up and down, showing it is charging) for about a minute, and then the icon stops moving at all. 

When I got the laptop the battery level was about 35% and I used it at first without charging it until it got to 12%, and now its been stuck ever since.

I would be extremely grateful if someone could shed some light on this issue for me.

I would take it back to PCWorld however I bought it from the ebay outlet, and the only option they have given is either a full refund or a partial refund, however I would prefer to keep this laptop and get this issue sorted out.

Thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

See > http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ing-but-doesnt-charge-717825.html#post4265537


----------

